# Buying a boat from Bass Pro...



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Does any one know if the prices of boats at Bass Pro is negotiable like how you would negotiate a price for a car at a dealer or are you stuck with whatever the prices are? Would I get a better price if I were to go to a local boat dealer? I am looking to get a Tracker Grizzly 1448L this spring. The list price is $1699 and I am wondering if I can get it cheaper.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

From what I understand, Tracker has set prices on their boats/motors. 
But you ARE able to negotiate with other items such as upgraded electronics, trolling motor, boat goodies (PFD's, safety kits, flares, etc.), discounted oil, or maybe even get them to offer free storage for a year or two.
Marcia


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Tracker/Nitro has a zero haggle policy, regardless of whether you buy direct or through a dealer.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I applied at BPS when they first announced they were building a store. I was called by their HR department and interviewed on the phone. Once the hiring office was established they called me in to interview in person. After that I met with the head of the boat sales department about the position. (I was applying for boat sales if you haven't figured that out yet.) He had come in from Springfield to help get the boat department up and going. Here's what I found out.
The boats are advertised at all the stores and in the catalogs at the same price. There is no wheeling and dealing allowed- it's a simple price tag like any other commodity. Salespeople got paid 2% of the total sale. IF they managed to sell 1 million dollars worth of product then they were eligible for an additional 1% of the sale. So, IF I was to sell $1,000,000.00 worth of boats, I would make $30,000. 

Needless to say I didn't take the job. They obviously don't employ real salespeople- they want order takers. Order takers have limited or no sales skills and can't wheel and deal. They give you a price and that's it. 

Go to a local independant dealer that carries the line and try there. Hern Marine here by me sells Tracker boats as well and they will deal a bit. Don't know about the Grizzly line though. 

I do know that the sales guys at BPS get a bigger cut on accessories- electronics, toys, etc so they'll work you hard on those and they won't cut deals. Unless you wish to simply walk in and sign a deal, don't bother going there. 

UFM82


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I believe Tracker sets the price in stone and will not allow _any_ dealer to negotiate. All specials are national. You can however as Marcia said try to negotiate on the electronics, boat storage, service, and so on.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

If you have to even pay a little more, BUY FROM A LOCAL DEALER WHO HAS A GOOD SERVICE DEPARTMENT. You will not be sorry!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

call Stampers Boat Barn in miamisburg ohio, # 937-866 6904. they are a Fisher boat dealer, the same boats as the Trackers but a lot cheaper. see if thet have the same model for a better price. BPS sticks that Tracker name on and jacks up the price.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you for the information. I was just curious about it.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the tracker boats are not that expensive untill they tack on the shipping charge??? almost baught 1 till the shipping upped the price considerably at a dealer in northern ohio.


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Come to the Boat Show in Columbus this weekend. You may find what you at the price you want to pay. Stop by & see the guys in the site booth while there.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> the tracker boats are not that expensive untill they tack on the shipping charge??? almost baught 1 till the shipping upped the price considerably at a dealer in northern ohio.




Exactly. When you get the new Bass Pro catalog, they have what seems to be relatively cheap prices on their boats. Read the fine print. They add another $850-1000 for prep, then another $850-1000 for shipping.

So now, the $5000 FishSlayer is now 7K.

They've already shipped the boat, along with a dozen others to the local store, now I'm gonna pay the shipping (greatly inflated)


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

You CAN get deals at bass pro on teh grizzly models. Last spring around this time I bought a Grizzly 1654 that was left over from 2004. They can mark those down. It was boat only, so I bought a trailstar trailer by itself for $800 then got the boat. In all, I saved $450 off the 2005 model price. I think they raised the price slightly from 2004 but didn't change anything. 

The grizzly boats are solid. Don't hesitate to look for an earlier model laying around at some dealer. I picked mine up at BPS Cincinnati.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

God knows they manage to suck a few bucks out of my pocket every year, BUT. Het mentions the freight/prep deal. Every price listed in any of the catalogs, sale flyers, in-store signs or whatever all say "plus dealer prep/destination fee" or something like that. A comment like "they've already shipped the, along with a dozen others to the local store, now I'm gonna pay the shipping (greatly inflated)" shows a lack of knowledge of the process. Who do you think pays for the shipping? Do you think that just because the boat is at the store that somehow that charge goes away? Do you realize how much room a boat/trailer combo takes up on a semi? And then how much it costs to run that semi from wherever to the store you happen to be standing in? 

As for dealer prep, I know you also realize that boats come with no batteries, no oil or gas, no wiring for electronics, no wiring for trolling motors, motors not mounted, engines not rigged, etc. All that has to happen as well and someone has to get paid for that. And yes, they expect to make a profit there too. They are a business after all. 

I have seen freight charges at Bass Pro in the $400-$600 range for boats here at Forest Fair and $350-$400 for the prep. That's $1,000 maybe and what are you gonna do? Go get the boat from the factory? Rig it yourself? If you've ever bought a car you've paid both items whether you knew it or not. 

I can get 7 machines on a trailer and ship them from the factory in North Dakota to here. It usually costs us around $3,000 for the load. Do the math. And I guarantee that there isn't a semi around that can haul 7 BassTrackers with trailers all at once. 

That all being said, I don't like the idea of buying a boat from Bass Pro simply because they are a store and will service you as such. The guy that sold you the boat will have no vested interest in helping you with issues- he didn't make enough money off you to buy his help. Plus, he'll make no money helping you now. You're much better off buying from a dealer that can help you down the road if you have issues. 


UFM82


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Freight- destination- prep- rigging- batteries-fuel- and oil are all provided to the buyer in the quoted price with no hidden costs at Vic's Sports Center- Kent,OH.

Click the banner link above and check 'em out.

You'll be pleasantly surprised if having shopped elsewhere!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I realize that all or most products purchased in the US have a freight and prep amount added in, but they don't lure you in with what seems like an attractive price, then in fine print too small for the human eye is an additional umpteen hundred dollars to be added in at purchase.

I will also add that I bought a brand new Tracker boat a few years back. It had to be taken in for repairs every third time I used it. The shop manager told me that I shouldn't be angry because everything was covered under warranty. I told him that unless I was being paid for my time towing it there and back, reimbursed gas money for the trip, and given a loaner boat while they scratched their head trying to figure out what was wrong with the POS that they sold me, I had every right to be angry.


I would advise everyone to steer clear of Tracker boats. You get what you pay for, sometimes less.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

Everyone will have a problem with any brand of boat out there every once in a while. I admit, the trackers are not in the same class as a Lund or even the Alumacraft aluminum boats, but they don't demand the same price either. I currently own 2 tracker boats, my father has 2 as well. All run fine and serve their purpose. To get anything similar would have cost $3-4k more. The Tracker boats are generally very good. I don't have any regrets buying mine.

I still say my next boat will be either a Ranger or Triton. Those brands are in a class all their own.


----------

